# Ridgid table saw 4512 extension.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I am looking for a table extension for this saw. See the fence? It's sitting on one of the table extensions that comes with the saw. I am looking for one just like it, but I've not been able to find one online.

Any suggestions?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

If you can't locate one, you could always make one from melamine, MDF, birch ply, etc.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

knotscott, That's a great idea. I finally found one for about 81 bucks, but I'm skeptical that it's flat. This kind of thing can be a nightmare with return shipping and all. I just happen to have some 3/4 MDF that I have no plans for. It's 4×4 so I can actually make not only a table extension, but also a table in back of the saw 4ft wide.


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Where are you? I have one from my craftsman 21833 (same saw)


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

For $81 I'd want a solid cast iron wing.

jaydubya's 21833 wing should fit….


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I have an old Craftsman bench saw with almost that same fence on it (Ridgid AC1036) I made a table extension from 3/4" MDF edged with cherry and laminated. See it here. I've been real happy with it; less happy with the cheap stand. This summer I hope to make a better stand for it.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you considered ordering another of the extensions (like the one the fence is sitting on) from Rigid? You should be able to order the part from the manual through Home Depot.

Cheers!


----------



## kommon_sense (Dec 28, 2011)

Extension seems to be way overpriced. Looks like $88 :

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/table-extension-p-1005293.html

For that kind of money, spend another $10 and get the cast iron wing from sawstop. Or buy my wing for $88 and I'll add the $10 for a sawstop wing


----------

